# SOTE-palveluorganisaatioilta velvoitettavat



## Gavril

No hei,

Yritän kääntää seuraavan lauseen englanniksi, mutta kamppailen erityisesti vihreäksi ja siniseksi värjäämieni osien kanssa:

_Kyseinen tietorakenne pohjautuu myös [...] SOTE-palveluorganisaatioilta velvoitettavien rekisterinpidon lainalaisuuksiin._

Tässä yritykseni:
"The data structure in question is also based on [...] the principles of record-keeping by people who have been charged with doing so by social- and health service organizations."

Auttaisitteko?

(En ole myöskään varma, pitävätkö "velvoitettavat" kyseistä rekisteriä, vai pidetäänkö rekisteriä "velvoitettavien" tiedoista.)

Kiitos


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> [...] SOTE-palveluorganisaatioilta velvoitettavien rekisterinpidon lainalaisuuksiin.


Ensin pitäisi tietää, mitä on yritetty sanoa. Oma arvaukseni:

[...] SOTE-palveluorganisaatio*ita velvoittaviin* rekisterinpidosta säädettyihin lakeihin.

Lait siis velvoittavat SOTE-palveluorganisaatioita, jotka pitävät rekisteriä (asiakkaistaan).


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Hui,



hui said:


> Ensin pitäisi tietää, mitä on yritetty sanoa.



Jos lauseen merkitys ei ilmene itse lauseesta, niin eikö tämä tarkoita, että lauseessa on virhe(ita), tai että taustaa tarvitaan sen ymmärtämiseksi? 

Lähetin kuitenkin kysymyksen niille, jotka olivat lähettäneet tämän tiedoston minulle käänettäväksi, ja vastaus näyttää tukevan arvaustasi: kyseessä on lainsäädäntö, joka velvoittaa SOTE-järjestöjä pitämään potilasrekisteriä.

Vielä en ymmärrä, juuri miten "organisaatioilta velvoitettavien ..." tulkitaan tarkoittavan "organisatioita velvoittaviin ....": onko kyseessä kieliopinmukainen muunnos, vai onko oletettava alkuperäisen kirjoittajan tehneen kirjoitusvirheen (esim. velvoitettavien -> velvoitettaviin) tai kielioppivirheen?


----------



## Spongiformi

Alkuperäinen kirjoittaja on ilman muuta syyllistynyt kirjoitusvirheisiin. Alkuperäisessä muodossaan lause ei pohjaudu taivutusmuotoja koskeviin kieliopin lainalaisuuksiin. Kuten Hui jo totesikin rivien välistä lukien, lause on muutenkin kehno. "Lainalaisuus" on myös huono sanavaihtoehto käytettäväksi tässä yhteydessä. Sinä tulkitsit sen tarkoittavan rekisterinpidon periaatteita/rajoitteita, kun taas Hui katsoi sen tarkoittavan asiasta säädettyjä lakeja. Ei ole järin viisasta käyttää sanaa, jonka voi tulkita monella tapaa ilman, että asiayhteyskään auttaa yhtään.


----------



## Gavril

OK, kiitos.

On ilmeistä, että kyseisen dokumentin oikoluku ei ollut täydellistä - siitä löytyy useita (vaikka pieniä) kirjoitus- ja kielioppivirheitä. Tässä tapauksessa en vain ollut varma, oliko kyseessä varsinainen virhe vai vain hankaluus.

Muuten, onko oikein käyttää sijapäätettä _-lta_ verbin _velvoittaa_ rinnalla? Esim. "SOTE-järjestöiltä velvoitetaan tarkkaa rekisteripitoa"?


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Muuten, onko oikein käyttää sijapäätettä _-lta_ verbin _velvoittaa_ rinnalla? Esim. "SOTE-järjestöiltä velvoitetaan tarkkaa rekisteripitoa"?


Minusta ei, vaan
_SOTE-järjestö*t velvoitetaan* tarkka*an* rekisterinpito*on*_ tai
_SOTE-järjestö*t velvoitetaan* pitämä*än* tarkka*a* rekisteri*ä*_ tai
_SOTE-järjestöi*ltä edellytetään* tarkka*a* rekisterinpito*a*_.


----------

